# GARY NORTH



## Mayflower (Apr 30, 2006)

Has anyone ever read books from Gary North ? I know that he wrote alot of books, especially about economics ? Any thoughts ?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 30, 2006)

Go to his site freebooks.com and download his books for free. You don't really need to spend $$ getting his material.

He is a controverisal guy, and a controversial writer. He's ascerbic, and occasionally quite funny--unless he goring your own ox. He is self-described theonomist, vantilian. His specialty is history (PhD.) but he does write in the area of economic theory. His personal magnum opus is his ongoing, multi-volume "economic commentary" on the Bible. It's his contribution to world-and-life view exposition. Only history will reveal its value +/-.

He is an good writer, better than average. He is a guy who can write about something you have zero interest in, and usually make it interesting.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 1, 2006)

I've read a lot _by_ Gary North but relatively little _about_ him. Am I correct in recalling that his church is Reformed Episcopal? He is listed on a paedocommunion website as being pro-paedocommunion? 

I agree with Bruce's comments. He is entertaining to read and when he is right it is a pleasure to read him even if he can be over the top, when he is wrong, it is not so pleasurable to read. 

He has shown sympathy for the RPCNA witness against the atheistic US Constitution in his book _Political Polytheism_, and written a valuable letter against Paul Hill, and I like his writings which refute Rushdoony's (his father-in-law) "Christian America" position and his view that the dietary laws are still binding today, among other things. 

In other areas, notably theonomy, I think he is sorely mistaken.


----------



## crhoades (May 1, 2006)

Ditto to a lot above...Whether you love him or hate him, almost everyone appreciates his book, Crossed Fingers. It details the liberal takeover of the Presbyterian Church. Should be required reading in seminary.

He is pro-paedocommunion...
His buy-in on Sutton's 5-pt. covenant model is questionable.
Y2K thing...I might as well bring it up before someone else does...
Ton of articles on Lew Rockwell...

All in all fruitful to read. Just be aware of his idiosyncricies (sp?) and you'll be fine.


----------



## py3ak (May 1, 2006)

I read his preface to the DeMar/Leithart book and actually thought it was one of the most badly-written and incoherent pieces I have ever encountered. Had I just consumed too many muggles?


----------



## Mayflower (May 1, 2006)

Has anyone read one of his commentaries like : Genesis, Exodus, Numbers & Leviticus ? Are they worthy to read ?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 1, 2006)

They are not commentaries such as you encounter ordinarily. He does not treat the text according to its theological content. He chooses his passages, skipping many others. You just ahve to understand what he's doing.

He is extracting material to put in the service of a different discipline: economics. "What does the Bible have to say, not generally, not perhaps the main point of a passage, but about human economic behavior as it relates to Scriptural norms.

The best I can say is go to his website, choose a commentary, look at the table of contents, and read a few chapters. Get the flavor.


----------

